# English Electric Lightning F.53 Interactive Cockpit Panorama



## HaraldJoergens (Jan 14, 2015)

If the Canberra virtual tour is of potential interest to modellers, then I guess this Lightning might be of interest too:

For a client, the highly recommended Tangmere Military Aviation Museum near Chichester, I have created a high resolution interactive cockpit panorama of their English Electric Lightning F.53, ZF578.

The panorama has two parts - a daylight view, and a night view, with the cockpit light for the instruments switched on. Please use the "virtual switch" on the top left to toggle daylight!

In the daylight panorama, all controls, instruments, and switches are explained. Unfortunately, this does not work on touchscreen devices.

The panorama was shot inside a museum's hangar, using only available light.

Click on the photo below to open the panorama, and *switch to full screen mode*!







Night view:





If you are interested in future aircraft panoramas, please sign up to my mailing list!

A bit more about the panorama can be found here.

More aircraft are lined up for 2015. If you can think of an aircraft that could benefit from such work, please let me know!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 15, 2015)

Another great panorama Harald. Many thanks.


----------

